# immermehr fake items in der db...



## Luthic (4. April 2006)

mir ist aufgefallen das immer mehr fake items in die db gelangen was ich sehr schade und stoerend finde.
ist es nicht moeglich irgendwie an eine itemliste von blizz ranzukommen?

was passiert eigentlich wenn jemand im orig. wow ein item mit der selben id findet?
wird das alte dann ueberschrieben oder wie laeuft das ab bei euch?
falls ja koennten solche leute erheblichen schaden damit anrichten.....


----------



## Regnor (4. April 2006)

Luthic schrieb:
			
		

> mir ist aufgefallen das immer mehr fake items in die db gelangen was ich sehr schade und stoerend finde.
> ist es nicht moeglich irgendwie an eine itemliste von blizz ranzukommen?
> 
> was passiert eigentlich wenn jemand im orig. wow ein item mit der selben id findet?
> ...



Hallo Luthic

uns ist dieses problem sehrwohl bekannt. Leider ist es nicht so einfach solche Items zu löschen: Dies sind keine FakeItems im eigentlichen Sinne sondern Items von Privaten Servern. Wir haben bereits einige Ansätze, welche wir noch weiter durchdenken und dann einbauen müssen. Kurz und Knapp, auch uns ärgern solche Einträge und wir sind an dem Problem dran.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Nimarella (4. April 2006)

ich denke mal es gibt ne möglichkeit das vielleicht bei Waffen über die DPS Menge einzugrenzen und für andere Items eine Art Util Faktor. 

Aller : Summe aller Stats darf 60 nicht überschreiten oder sowas in der Art und für bestimmte Sachen wie + auf manareg vielleicht eine Konstante in die Summe einfügen.

Allerdings halte ich die Umsetzung für schwer und zum anderen würden items mit komischen Phantasienamen immer noch existieren.

mfg

Nima


----------



## Zehlina (4. April 2006)

ich würde einfach einen server filter einbauen der nur  items annimmt mit einer bestimmten server id.

zudem würde ich einen ip mitschnitt   bevorzugen  und solche dinge zur anzeige bringen da  privat server  illegal sind. .  zumindest die  androhung in der  faq oder agb würde vielleicht schon für besserung sorgen


----------



## Regnor (4. April 2006)

Zehlina schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde einfach einen server filter einbauen der nur  items annimmt mit einer bestimmten server id.
> [post="110789"][/post]​




Hallo,
leider ist es nicht möglich festzustellen auf welchem Server das Item gesehen wurde. Daher können wir dort auch kein Unterscheidung vornehnmen.



			
				Zehlina schrieb:
			
		

> zudem würde ich einen ip mitschnitt   bevorzugen  und solche dinge zur anzeige bringen da  privat server  illegal sind. .  zumindest die  androhung in der  faq oder agb würde vielleicht schon für besserung sorgen
> [post="110789"][/post]​



Wir übertragen weder IP Adressen noch sonst irgendwelche Daten von unseren Nutzern. Das aufspüren und eventuelle "zur Anzeige bringen" oder schließen von privaten/illegalen Servern ist Sache von Blizzard. Da sie die Rechteinhaber von WoW sind.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Larla (4. April 2006)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> ....................
> Gruß Regnor
> [post="110791"][/post]​




Schade eigentlich das man gleich als Petze da steht wenn man das betreibt.

Durch diese EMU Server haben solche User klare vorteile. Sie können üben üben üben und dann auf dem richtigem Server anwenden.

ganz ehrlich ich sehe immer wieder Videos die mich Zweifeln lassen.

Neulich habe ein Video aus England gesehen wo eine Gilde in 1H30min Ragnar gelegt haben von anfang bis ende.... FAKE???? Naja wir werden es wohl nie erfahren.

Gruss Larla


----------



## Valkum (3. Dezember 2006)

haben die das Video die ganze Zeit laufen lassen oder nur mitschnitte
????


----------



## Kruaal (3. Dezember 2006)

Warum sollte es nicht möglich sein Ragnaros in 1Std 30 Min zu legen? Man braucht "nur" einen entsprechend gut ausgestatteten Raid, dann kann man zB  mit je 20 Mann Richtung Luzifron und Gehennas gleichzeitig gehen. Da auch das ewige warten bei der Lootverteilung entfällt, ist es zumindest denkbar das  man keine 2 Std im MC braucht, entsprechende Pots vorausgesetzt. MC wurde auch schon von nur 15 Leuten gesäubert.


----------



## krakos (11. Dezember 2006)

Denkansatz: Man muss ja in der Konfiguration einstellen welcher Server welcher Char gelistet werden soll..

Warum macht ihr es nicht so, das nur die Offiziellen Server erlaubt sind? (Liste gibts ja auf wow-europe.com)
Also das BLASC mit privaten Servern nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Rascal (11. Dezember 2006)

krakos schrieb:


> Warum macht ihr es nicht so, das nur die Offiziellen Server erlaubt sind? (Liste gibts ja auf wow-europe.com)
> Also das BLASC mit privaten Servern nicht funktioniert.


Kann man genauso faken wie die Items...


----------



## Bibione (14. Dezember 2006)

Ich denke mal das das Speichern der IP's unter einhaltung des Datenschutzgesetzes kein Problem darstellt, und wenn bspw. ein Item mit(wie neulich gefunden) 15000dps in der Datenbank hochgeladen wird, diese IP dann extra Speichern und dann immer in 10er Steps an Blizzard schicken, damit die sich den Uploadern annehmen können und somit sind diese dann die "generften" ^^


----------



## Crowley (14. Dezember 2006)

Nix da, wir werden bestimmt keine Leute verpetzen. IP-Logging hat sowieso nur einen sehr begrenzten Nutzen, da die meisten User dynamische IPs haben. Wie Regnor aber schon gesagt hat werden wir uns bemühen, dass Leute deren Client mit inoffiziellen Daten "verseucht" sind, nichts in unsere Item-Datenbank schreiben können.


----------

